# Training required - Please help



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can train to learn how to get the best results from commercial coffee equipment? I'm wanting to learn everything from grinding the beans to working/maintaining the coffee machines.

I've already done a half day mini barista course but this wasn't enough.

I live in Sheffield and though i'm willing to travel, I don't want to go too far if possible.

I would really welcome any advice.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Liz

Youri at Limini Coffee in Doncaster will be able to look after you. As will Howard Barwick (check PM for contact details)

Both are great at what they do and will be able to help you understand all the variables in no time.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Glenn,

I have sent Howard an email.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just as an update to this, Youri is now in Bradford. West Yorks.

ian


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you been into Tamper Coffee just off West Street?

They're really nice in there. I bet if you asked they'd probably be willing to help you.

Why do you need this experience anyway? Can't you just get some domestic stuff, learn your craft then transfer the skills to commercial gear?


----------

